# CAI Voids Warranty?



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I've heard different things so I'll ask you guys... would installing a Lingenfelter Cold Air Intake in my car void the GM warranty? :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I've heard different things so I'll ask you guys... would installing a Lingenfelter Cold Air Intake in my car void the GM warranty? :confused


NO! Install it and be happy!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Short answer no. For the long answer google Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. Basically it says they can't void your warranty just because you added a particuliar mod to a car. They have to prove that the mod caused the problem.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I've heard different things so I'll ask you guys... would installing a Lingenfelter Cold Air Intake in my car void the GM warranty? :confused


I would not believe so. If it causes a code to set, like a fuel trim lean code because the MAF is clocked wrong, you may have to pay for diagnosis and repair. They should not void your warranty for throwing a rod or spinning a bearing because of the CAI.


----------

